# WH40K Eternal Crusade



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Since the last thread got locked and a Newsletter dropped right after... 



> Crusaders!
> 
> As you know, our development team is working hard on creating Warhammer 40,000: Eternal Crusade. As you may also have noticed, we want to make the community part of the creation process as much as possible. As such, we wish to take the time to introduce to you the key players who are living and dreaming of Warhammer 40,000 to create the best game possible!
> 
> ...

























Loving the Space Marine style controls.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Makes me think of an FPS, maybe some RPG elements.


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

I see a Dark Angel and a Khorne Bezerker! And I think the INQUISITION Symbol is Poorly hiding a Chaos marine lol.

Im really happy to see that so many of them Read BL books and Play 40k. Positive signs there.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

This looks promising. I'll have to spread this thread to a few buddies of mine who might be interested in this


----------



## Diatribe1974 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm seriously looking forward to this game. More 40k is best in life!


----------



## Chaplain-Grimaldus (Aug 4, 2013)

Diatribe1974 said:


> I'm seriously looking forward to this game. More 40k is best in life!


Yeah I still play space marine on play station network lol.


----------



## Commander Firebrand (Aug 27, 2013)

Well I'll tell you one thing, the introduction on the Eternal Crusade website is pretty awesome


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Chaplain-Grimaldus said:


> Yeah I still play space marine on play station network lol.


I loved Space Marine but it felt like such a tease. With all the armies and types of units, vehicles, etc and games like Battlefield having been out for years I had fun, but I really wanted to see it go further. This is looking better and better I guess. So maybe it will be that "further" I was imagining.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Exciting. If this is even remotely as good as Space Marine is I will be all over it, just like Space Hulk.

More. 40. k.


----------



## Commander Firebrand (Aug 27, 2013)

Could do with more Tau though


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

End of 2015?! What the feth! I saw Xbox 360 controllers so I'm stoked!


----------



## The Blighted (Jul 3, 2013)

Fellow Heratics Here is a Q&A that was all about Chaos that Brent the lead game designer did with our new Chaos Group
http://thefirstfounding.enjin.com/forum/m/16373774/viewthread/8517045-chaos-q-answers/page/1


----------



## Commander Firebrand (Aug 27, 2013)

The Blighted said:


> Fellow Heratics Here is a Q&A that was all about Chaos that Brent the lead game designer did with our new Chaos Group
> http://thefirstfounding.enjin.com/forum/m/16373774/viewthread/8517045-chaos-q-answers/page/1


Some pretty good info there


----------

